
Show HN: Today I Learned, tool I created to help me document things I learn - sanketplus
https://todayilearned.wiki/
======
mindhash
Neat Landing page.

This addresses a part of problem I have been trying to solve for myself. So
its a good start.

I have tried bookmark managers but there isn't a tool that does it all.

I would like to highlight lines on a page or email (gmail), write my own short
notes on the article, or auto categorize the articles based on content
(assigning tags is hard work - I feel it's hard to create a hierarchy of
bookmarks).

The categories can be based on regular sites that I visit, Content of the
page. Something that helps me find an article faster without having to put
more effort in organizing.

~~~
sanketplus
Thank you :) It is open sourced by a fellow indie hacker. Let me know if this
seems interesting to you. I am actively working on it and would love to
incorporate your thoughts in TIL!

------
footballnate29
Great idea! Even though it is a work-in-progress, seems like you are on the
right path bud.

~~~
sanketplus
thank you :) Do let me know if you got any thoughts or requests!

------
nso95
So, it's a bookmark..

~~~
sanketplus
Sure if you want to use it as that! :D But it can go a step further and add
that link (with additional context?) to your note taking app. I am working
with evernote integration but would love to hear more from you. Let me know if
you are interested in giving your inputs. sanket@todayilearned.wiki

------
pyatri
Great work! I'm just trying it out

